# My turtle shell possibles bag



## TNGIRL (Jan 6, 2010)

Wanted to show ya'll something I really enjoy making. Turtle shell bags!! Depends on the size of the shell, how big I can make it. I found this shell when scouting Rum Creek back in Sept. it had fallen apart, got it home cleaned it up. I used superglue gel and pieced it back together, used russet leather dye then polyurathaned the dickens out of it, it's hard as a rock now. I made the leather inside bag and the fringe then put together with the underbelly plate I had fixed to be able to open and close pretty well. Anyway, the last picture is my final presentation. I did a little more trimming on the fringe and added a turtle skull that Jeff had given me, a crystal I found as a little girl in the creek on my folks property, an eagle carved out of shell and a cross handmade by a friend. I hope ya'll like it, it's going to Cheehaw with me this weekend!!!!


----------



## Necedah (Jan 6, 2010)

That's beautiful Tomi.
It looks like you reached back hundreds of years and brought back trade from a Primitive.

Dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 6, 2010)

looks great tomi!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2010)

It looks real nice! Almost nice as mine!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks very nice Tomi ! You did a great job. I'll save you some shells this spring and summer when I start hooking a few snappers to fry !


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 6, 2010)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Dawg Tired (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats Awsome!! Too cool!!


----------



## LJay (Jan 6, 2010)

You have been holding out on us ol' boys. That right thar is sho nuff purty!!!


----------



## schleylures (Jan 6, 2010)

The crowd see normally hangs around shoot so bad she has benn useing it for a helment.  Sweet.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 6, 2010)

That's too funny Wendel!!!!! they don't shoot that bad!!!But I could use it as a helmet for sure.
Thanks for all the kind words guys...
Dave, I liked what you said...guess it might be like something from the past after all!!! Never thought of it that way. Gives me shivers to remember....
Steve, you save me all the shells you get (underplates too) and we'll do some trading for sure!!!!
LJay, not holding out, just never sure what you fellers like to see!!! Had to try them out first on Nic and Jeff!!!
Nic, yours is a special shell....when I made it, my mind and thoughts were clear and pure and filled with honor and pride and strength.....so yours is filled to the brim already before I put a thing in it!!!! Nothing gives me more pleasure than to know how much you liked it!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 6, 2010)

That is pretty cool right there! you do some amazing work on evrything you make.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Tomi! It will be at Chehaw this weekend. I`ll get a good picture of to post. I`m very proud of it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome Tomi, just plain awesome!!


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats awesome I like messing with turtle shells myself I don't ever find any that big. Keep posting pics we like see anything primitive.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 7, 2010)

nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 7, 2010)

Dang those are sweet, If I knew you made them I woulda got you that shell of that snapper I had, It would made a cool bookbag.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 7, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Dang those are sweet, If I knew you made them I woulda got you that shell of that snapper I had, It would made a cool bookbag.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 7, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


>



I had it sittin on the back poach and it got knocked over in a storm and filled up with water and its totally messed it up....


----------



## fredw (Jan 7, 2010)

Tomi, that looks great.  Note to self.....find a turtle shell and ask Tomi how to put one together....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 7, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I had it sittin on the back poach and it got knocked over in a storm and filled up with water and its totally messed it up....


Don't pitch it, might be saveable, would have to look at it first, don't throw any of it away!!
FredW!! Tell Caroyln I said Hi!!! if you are like me I loose the "notes to self" all the time, but would certainly help you in any way you needed!!!
Thanks for all the favorable comments!!!!! I'm glad ya'll like them.


----------



## auwalker24 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool, it looks awesome!


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2010)

wow, that is awesome! very nice


----------



## swims-with-stripers (Jan 7, 2010)

thats wicked awsum!


----------



## RickD (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks good,question how do you plug the leg and tail holes?Do you line the inside with something also how big is it...You did very well


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 8, 2010)

RickD said:


> Looks good,question how do you plug the leg and tail holes?Do you line the inside with something also how big is it...You did very well



Rick, I made a separate bag that fit inside the shell, sewed it up except for top end that stays open and allows you inside. This large one is pretty roomy, can't really describe size well. The smaller shells bags are of course much smaller inside to. Once I attached the bag to the top shell in several spots then put the bellyplate on it (if you have it)and attach it on two or three points if able. This large one has 2 on either side of the plate so feels really stable. Thanks for taking a look!!


----------



## Echota Man (Jan 8, 2010)

Very cool! I have never seen one of those before, but it gives me some ideas...


----------



## RickD (Jan 8, 2010)

Now I`m on a quest to find a large shell


----------



## learnin2do (Jan 9, 2010)

All i can say is...WOW!!
That looks like a lot of hours of work, and every minute of them worth ten!   -i'll keep my eye out too, but i haven't found one in a while.  -want a bird scull i haven't done anything with yet?  They are fragile; i framed one in walnut and sealed it in in epoxy to make a necklace pendant, could do that first if you like.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 9, 2010)

learnin2do said:


> All i can say is...WOW!!
> That looks like a lot of hours of work, and every minute of them worth ten!   -i'll keep my eye out too, but i haven't found one in a while.  -want a bird scull i haven't done anything with yet?  They are fragile; i framed one in walnut and sealed it in in epoxy to make a necklace pendant, could do that first if you like.



Of course!!! I love them bones!!!!


----------



## learnin2do (Jan 10, 2010)

i have cleaned some deer skulls too; my boyfriend says we should make night lights from them!
-the dog ran off with one though- it wasn't quite clean cause i got tired, guess maybe the vultures knocked it off the roof.


----------



## learnin2do (Jan 11, 2010)

*what is it?*

any clue what this is?  -do coyotes have such poor dental configurations?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 11, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Don't pitch it, might be saveable, would have to look at it first, don't throw any of it away!!
> FredW!! Tell Caroyln I said Hi!!! if you are like me I loose the "notes to self" all the time, but would certainly help you in any way you needed!!!
> Thanks for all the favorable comments!!!!! I'm glad ya'll like them.



Next time I see ya,, Ill bring it.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 11, 2010)

Tomi that bag looks much better in person than in these pictures . It was a lot bigger than i thought it was. It looked GREAT. awesome work. You done very good !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

